# Need advice on aquiring bits



## Goldstar225 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a new router user trying to expand my abilities. At present I only have a half dozen bits consisting of a craftsman roundover set, flush trim and 23/32 plywood dado. I had planned to add my bits on an as needed basis but have discovered two problems with that concept. (1) The only source for bits close by is home depot and they have a limited selection. (2) The only bits available are Diablo brand at $20-$35a pop. This brings me to my question:

Would I be better off buying a 30 or 45 piece set from MLCS even if it means getting bits I may never use or continue buying a bit as needed? Are there other sources that you would recommend instead of MLCS?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would stay away from the huge sets, maybe one of the smaller ones.

for getting bits that you want, you might try

Magnate


Just buy 2 or 3 at a time to make the shipping a little better.

Also, Woodcraft has a bunch of specials from time to time on their green bits.

If a woodworking expo comes your way, not only is it a good time, but there are a bunch of bargain router bit specials.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Goldstar225 said:


> I'm a new router user trying to expand my abilities. At present I only have a half dozen bits consisting of a craftsman roundover set, flush trim and 23/32 plywood dado. I had planned to add my bits on an as needed basis but have discovered two problems with that concept. (1) The only source for bits close by is home depot and they have a limited selection. (2) The only bits available are Diablo brand at $20-$35a pop. This brings me to my question:
> 
> Would I be better off buying a 30 or 45 piece set from MLCS even if it means getting bits I may never use or continue buying a bit as needed? Are there other sources that you would recommend instead of MLCS?


Hi Tom - Welcome to the forum
I'm a proponent of buying a small set, 30 or so bits, when just starting out. In the first place that will usually give one each of the basics; roundover, straight, cove.. etc. Secondly, there will be a variety of bits to "try it and see if you like it". Some you may never use and others maybe only a time or two but it's difficult to try something if you haven't got it. Here's a set of resonable quality that won't break the bank, about $50 including shipping which comes out to about $1.60 ea. Quality isn't bad either, I've been using one of his roundover sets for a year now and am just now about to replace the 1/4" roundover.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

_ I would suggest one of the set(s) below_, most sets will not have all the bits you need but most of them ,to me it's like buying a drill bits, by the full set and in time you will use all them BUT you can't use what you don't have on hand..
Just a note I have 3 of the sets and they are good bits..two of them are the 1/4" shank size that I use all the time.

30 pc 1 2 Shank Router Bit Set items in Super Carbide Tools store on eBay!


========



Goldstar225 said:


> I'm a new router user trying to expand my abilities. At present I only have a half dozen bits consisting of a craftsman roundover set, flush trim and 23/32 plywood dado. I had planned to add my bits on an as needed basis but have discovered two problems with that concept. (1) The only source for bits close by is home depot and they have a limited selection. (2) The only bits available are Diablo brand at $20-$35a pop. This brings me to my question:
> 
> Would I be better off buying a 30 or 45 piece set from MLCS even if it means getting bits I may never use or continue buying a bit as needed? Are there other sources that you would recommend instead of MLCS?


----------



## Goldstar225 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen, you've given me more options to explore. I appreciate it beyond measure.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, The Diablo at HD are fairly good but for a few dollars more there are better ones available ,, But i have a few Diablo's thst have serviced well


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

What I did many years ago was get a 50 bit set as I had no idea which bits I would use. The cost of the set, each bit cost less than $2/piece, so it is hard to go wrong with them. Then as each bit goes dull, I replace them with a better, higher dollar, bit. The advantage is I am only buying the expensive bits that I KNOW I will need. Plus for the bits I rarely or never use, I never know when they will be needed, so its not a bad idea to keep those cheaper ones around.


----------



## Goldstar225 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks again, good food for thought.


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Another great thread with great ideas.


----------

